# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Qld changes

## oldtrack123

Hi 
See another move to cut cost of living by the Qld goverment Queensland&#039;s disguised $200 hit to solar owners | Business Spectator  
PeterQ

----------


## heeythere

> Hi 
> See another move to cut cost of living by the Qld goverment Queensland's disguised $200 hit to solar owners | Business Spectator  
> PeterQ

  With only a 1.5kw system generating between 75c to 1.50 a day. $200 dollars will
almost cost me what I make as The solar is on only 1 phase and the pay in is only
8c/kw we dont use.
Might as well remove the thing so I dont give them $200 
Jamie

----------


## oldtrack123

> With only a 1.5kw system generating between 75c to 1.50 a day. $200 dollars will
> almost cost me what I make as The solar is on only 1 phase and the pay in is only
> 8c/kw we dont use.
> Might as well remove the thing so I dont give them $200 
> Jamie

  Hi Jamie 
I think many people will have to have serious look @ the sums if they only have a small unit or are thinking of putting in a small unit. 
Of course the other move may still be made to put everyone on the higher tariff[[12] as well
Just our premier helping everyone to lower the cost of living!!! 
PeterQ

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Perhaps the TV program advising people to go to the WWW and switch supplier, or get a quote from them and present it to your current supplier for a discount. 
The thing is, we need several thousand users to threaten to switch to get some action.  About GoSwitch - Price Comparisons for Gas and Electricity

----------


## ringtail

You should be blaming Anna, not Newman. The ridiculously high FIT established by Bligh has to be paid for by someone and money doesn't grow on trees.

----------


## cyclic

I wonder how much the State of Queensland and the Electricity consumers in Queensland would benefit if the Government were to specify that only Queensland Registered Companies using Queensland purchased vehicles and 
 machinery and Queensland registered vehicles were used for contracting to the various Electricity Authorities. 
I remember Anna Bligh talking about it at one stage but it appears nothing came of it. 
The reason for my question is a new Hino with 2 men on board has just come down my street trimming trees around power lines. 
The Company name on the vehicle is registered in Victoria, the vehicle Registration was also Victorian, so I must assume the vehicle was purchased in Victoria and probably setup with the cherry picker and equipment there 
 as well, so how much is Queensland missing out on in this instance.

----------


## oldtrack123

> Hi Jamie 
> I think many people will have to have serious look @ the sums if they only have a small unit or are thinking of putting in a small unit. 
> Of course the other move may still be made to put everyone on the higher tariff[[12] as well
> Just our premier helping everyone to lower the cost of living!!! 
> PeterQ

  Hi ALL
An update following the QLD LNP gov decisions on power prices http://www.businessspectator.com.au/art ... gb&modapt=
It pretty well destroys the B***^#it that a large part of the encrease is due to carbon tax put out by our Energy ministe r& others
The figures are  typical of similar reports put out for other states!!
When will the general public wake up to the crap about the BIG NEW TAX  
PeterQ

----------


## Uncle Bob

I for one, are sickened by reports of non solar folks having to pay for FIT being paid, so any thing that claws back that cost is good in my books (if this is the case).

----------


## ringtail

The typical short sightedness of Bligh is the issue. Of course, if you pay people twice the retail price to generate their own electricity and charge them nothing for using the infrastructure to input back into the grid people will take advantage of it. Most who are locked in to the 44 cent FIT see their system as a stream of income. Lots of rubbish from the 44 cent brigade about payback time etc.... which is totally irrelevant. The objective is to minimise or eliminate ones power bill therefore paying your system off. Getting $400 per 1/4 in cash in addition to having no power bill is just plain old welfare IMHO and should be squashed by whatever means necessary.

----------


## Bros

There is a softening up process going on to eliminate the $0.44 feed in tariff.

----------


## ringtail

For sure. And Newman is not breaking any laws doing it. Just changing the eligibility criteria to retain the 44 FIT.

----------

